# trane central unit



## paul2smart (Nov 11, 2011)

i installed a new trane unit, after pressing the test button it worked for about an hour and suddenly went off. it keep repeating the same thing each time you put it on. what could be the problem pls:sad:


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

paul2smart said:


> i installed a new trane unit, after pressing the test button it worked for about an hour and suddenly went off. it keep repeating the same thing each time you put it on. what could be the problem pls:sad:


*What* "test" button? :blink:


----------



## paul2smart (Nov 11, 2011)

*Trane hvac system of model tdk200*

The hvac system works on Test mode for about an hour and then goes off. It was meant to revert to the original system module, but it doesnt...... can someone help me out pls:blink:?


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

paul2smart said:


> The hvac system works on Test mode for about an hour and then goes off. It was meant to revert to the original system module, but it doesnt...... can someone help me out pls:blink:?


I don't know what a TDK model is...no doubt above my pay grade. :sad: Sorry.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Some people consider Trane a household name because of the fact that this brand has been in the business for years..


----------

